# (MN) HRCH, MH, US Open Pheasant Champion, Yellow lab with all health clearances



## MTP (Jul 6, 2010)

HRCH Peterson's Chasing the Gold MH is available for stud. Chase was born 5/10/2008, and is a UKC Hunting Retriever Champion, an AKC Master Hunter, and the 2010 US Open Pro Puppy Pheasant Champion, Minnesota State Partridge Champion, and has many other tournament hunting placements in 2010, 2011, and 2012. Chase is OFA hips good, elbows normal, eyes cerf clear, EIC clear, CNM clear, and PRA clear. He is 65lbs and has a very strong pointing instinct. He is a proven producer with 4 litters to date. Please email for pedigree and accomplishments. [email protected]


----------

